# Western Digital HD Media Player **Rockin Product!!**



## sam9s (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi All,

Guys, I am not sure that anybody noticed that I was out from posting from quite a few days, thats coz I am in US for the past month. But recently I stumbled upon an ultimate product which has made me open thinkdigit to share this beauty with you all people. Its called *[WD HD Media player]* and can play all HD files in all formats through any USB HDD or Pen drive. The best part is it can also play files with MKV format, that was something we were missing. I have gone through the reviews and they are excellent. This player playes every HD file thrown to it, even images from BR/HD DVD and DVD ofcourse. Just look at the specifications...

*i35.tinypic.com/1z1u29s.jpg


File Formats Supported	

*Music - MP3, WMA, OGG, WAV/PCM/LPCM, AAC, FLAC, Dolby Digital, AIF/AIFF, MKA

Photo - JPEG, GIF, TIF/TIFF, BMP, PNG

Video -MPEG1/2/4, WMV9, AVI (MPEG4, Xvid, AVC), H.264, MKV, MOV (MPEG4, H.264)

Playlist - PLS, M3U, WPL

Subtitle -SRT (UTF-8)

Note:
- MPEG2/4, H.264, and WMV9 supports up to 1920x1080p 24fps, 1920x1080i 30fps, 1280x720p 60fps resolution

- An audio receiver is required for surround sound output. AAC/Dolby Digital decodes in 2 channel output only

- JPEG does not support CMYK or loss less.

- BMP supports uncompressed format only.

- TIF/TIFF supports single layer only.

External Drive Formats Supported	

FAT32, NTFS, HFS+ (no journaling)


Performance Specifications	
Serial Transfer Rate
	USB 2.0
	Serial Bus Transfer Rate (USB 2.0)	480 Mb/s (Max)


Physical Specifications	
	Capacity	N/A
	Interface	HDMI, Composite A/V, USB 2.0*

Trust me specifications does not even do justice to this ultimate player, with firmware upgrades it can do more.......check out the review.....
================

Now for the reviews, check out *[REVIEW from Videohelp]*

Its an extensive discuession and would give you all a fair bit idea of what the product is. And the iceing on the cake is I got it for just 100USD here.


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2008)

no ext3 ? Very impressive nonetheless !


----------



## tgpraveen (Dec 12, 2008)

just 100USD --well if it played dvds too then would be totally worth it.
i think wd did it wrong. they should have also either included 500gb space or made it as a dvd player then it would seem a lot complete and a killer product just my 2 cents


----------



## qazranchi (Dec 12, 2008)

Good Product and it is  available in India at arround Rs 8000/=  (*cgi.ebay.in/Western-Digital-WDTV-H...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:1|65:2|39:1|240:1318)

But the idea of Digital Media Player has been adopted by LG TV. They are providing these Digital Media Player inbuilt in their  Scarlet & Jazz series of LCD Tv. So if you buy LG You dont have to buy this product. Just plug in your USB flash drive or USB pocket Drive and see movies or photos etc.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 12, 2008)

No DTS also. I hope it atleasts sends out the RAW bit stream so that AVR can handle it.
NO DVD ! Means no buying this thing, despite super cool MKV and h.264


----------



## sam9s (Dec 13, 2008)

Its not a disc player guys..... its kinda media player, so obviously we wont be able to play any discs....... you can get a decent DVD player for 2500 if thats what you have in mind. This plays all images, atleast thats what he people from the videohelp reports, so you can play the ISOs and images from BD/HD DVD as well. 
DTS m not sure...I will check and report.....DD is there though.
But for me playing MKV and x264 via HDMI on my LCD is uber super cool.....


----------



## unni (Dec 13, 2008)

This is the kind of player I have been looking for. Great news. Thanks.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Dec 13, 2008)

I am totally getting this one, by jan end when my uncle is coming to India.

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/45large.png

Will post pics then...

Can someone post the pics now??


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 13, 2008)

People at Techenclave have already got this player long back. It's awesome. But the price being offered by KMD on TE is a bit higher to what Sam got it for. BTW Sam congo for the purchase. Does it play .rmvb & .wmv files?


----------



## sam9s (Dec 13, 2008)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> People at Techenclave have already got this player long back. It's awesome. But the price being offered by KMD on TE is a bit higher to what Sam got it for. BTW Sam congo for the purchase. Does it play .rmvb & .wmv files?



Thanks Allwy, it playes WMV but not rmvb, playes VOB files playes HD m2t files , thats what I have checked and is confirmed.....more RnD would be done when I am back to India and I have my desktop with me.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 13, 2008)

AWESOME
if it costs sub 5k in india, it would be a steal.
hope it can also play dvd/vcd/svcd/acd/dvda isos.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 14, 2008)

^^ Its plays all...  but I am not sure if it would cost less than 5K in India........


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 14, 2008)

Good for playing pirated HD movies on HD TVs.. Or DVD rips on SD TV.. Not for me.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 14, 2008)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Its plays all...  but I am not sure if it would cost less than 5K in India........



if price in India is 5k so its not expensive yaar


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 14, 2008)

can it play movies from laptop hard disks made external with the help of external casing??


----------



## sam9s (Dec 14, 2008)

^^ Its can play through all media which you can connect through a USB, even a SD card. 
And guys I downloaded a sample clip full 1080p BR image on a 42" LCD thru HDMI and it played it flawlessly crisp and crystal clear. Amazing clarity......I have tested playing VOB...no issues in that, ISO played nicely. The menu is very intuitive, I will keep posting as I continue experimenting on the product......


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 14, 2008)

Great Device. Hope it is 5K....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 15, 2008)

@SAM9s .KMD price is 7600+shipping


----------



## sam9s (Dec 15, 2008)

^^ mmmm see I thought so, I got it here for 100USD, but I got know it was on discount, actual price may vary between 120-130USD. But even with 120USD it is a killer product I must say....... 100USD makes it a steal deal......


----------



## sam9s (Dec 20, 2008)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> No DTS also. I hope it atleasts sends out the RAW bit stream so that AVR can handle it.
> NO DVD ! Means no buying this thing, despite super cool MKV and h.264



DTS is there I checked out, initially I was not sure but now its confirmed.....
I dont get what you mean when you say no DVD its a media player not a disc player. It can play VOB files and ISO as well so DVD is played in that respect.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Dec 20, 2008)

sam9s said:


> Its not a disc player guys..... its kinda media player, so obviously we wont be able to play any discs....... you can get a decent DVD player for 2500 if thats what you have in mind. This plays all images, atleast thats what he people from the videohelp reports, so you can play the ISOs and images from BD/HD DVD as well.
> DTS m not sure...I will check and report.....DD is there though.
> But for me playing MKV and x264 via HDMI on my LCD is uber super cool.....



Well assuming i get this and a LCD with HDMI port then where will i get the sound from? And does HDMI cable carry audio signals as well? As i have a monitor in mind *Dell UltraSharp 2709W* which supports HD resolutions, but has 16:10 ratio.. So will the images be stretched if i use this monitor??

Also if i connect 2 devices, say my PC and the WD HD-MP, then will the monitor work for both if i switch them separately. Also, whose output will it give if i switch both of them at the same time??


----------



## sam9s (Dec 22, 2008)

Arun the Gr8 said:


> Well assuming i get this and a LCD with HDMI port then where will i get the sound from? And does HDMI cable carry audio signals as well? As i have a monitor in mind *Dell UltraSharp 2709W* which supports HD resolutions, but has 16:10 ratio.. So will the images be stretched if i use this monitor??
> 
> Also if i connect 2 devices, say my PC and the WD HD-MP, then will the monitor work for both if i switch them separately. Also, whose output will it give if i switch both of them at the same time??



Yes HDMI cable carry audio signals, DTS as well. Thats the only difference between DVI and HDMI, and a monitor can handle 2 signals at the same time, you can connect both inputs and control which one to view from display settings.....

About 16:10 ratio yes movies will stretch a little bit as all of them are 16:9 ratio. If your prime objective to buy the monitor is for movies go for 16:9, otherwise for desktops 16:10 is good enough.....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2008)

^^

What if I am given a choice b/w 16:9 and 16:10 ? For any use ?

I feel 16:9 is better due to more workspace, and at the same time it allows watching of DVD movies.


----------

